# Stuff I picked up on "goldfish street"



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

So I'm in hong kong right now (leaving tomorrow morning to go to Beijing) and I got a chance to check out Tung Choy Street (aka Goldfish street). For those of you who don't know, this is approximately a two block section of Tung Choy Street in the mong kok district that is completely lined with aquarium shops. I found one place that had charcoal bamboo, another place that had some very low priced shrimp food that I've never seen before and another place that carried some ADA, benibachi and shirakura products as well as various shrimp and plants. Everything looked healthy and the owner was really nice. This is my favourite area in HK now. Here are the items that I picked up.....


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

lucky, i bet stuff there is dirt cheap


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

hey chinamon 
can i buy like 1 or 2 of those charcoal off u
i'm also in markham so i can drive to ur place =)


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Shanji said:


> hey chinamon
> can i buy like 1 or 2 of those charcoal off u
> i'm also in markham so i can drive to ur place =)


Unfortunately not. I bought enough for my tanks. Sorry.

I've seen them on eBay though


----------

